# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > ارزیابی نرم افزار >  نرخ (محاسبه گر هزینه ی ساخت نرم افزار)

## saleh_fartash

سلام دوستان
این برنامه هرینه ی ساخت هر بخش و کل پروژه را طبق فرمول شورای عالی انفورماتیک محاسبه می کند.

روش کار:
نوع فعالیت خود را مشخص کرده سپس درجه ی شورا ی عالی انفورماتیک رو انتخاب کنید ( اگر ندارید شماره ی 7 ) سپس تعداد نفر ساعت کارتون - البته مفید-رو بنویسید . با زدن تیک نرخ محاسبه می شود . همچنین و با زدن فلش آبی قیمت خریدار پسندانه می شود.

دوستان نظراتتون رو بدین تا با کمک شما کاملترش کنم همچنین می تونید تجربیات خودتون رو در این تاپیک بنویسید ومن اونا رو به برنامه اضافه کنم تا به جز یک فرمول تجربیات رو همداشته باشیم ودر برنامه های دیگه ازشون استفاده کنیم.

 کدام محیط کاربری

----------


## Elham_gh

من نصبش كردم، ولي اين چه جوزيه جريانش؟!! :متفکر:  :گیج:

----------


## saleh_fartash

نوع فعالیت خود را مشخص کرده سپس درجه ی شورا ی عالی انفورماتیک رو انتخاب کنید سپس تعداد نفر ساعت کارتون (مفید)رو بنویسید . با زدن تیک نرخ محاسبه می شود . و با زدن فلش آبی قیمت خریدار پسندانه می شود.

----------


## amin_alexi

سلام



> این برنامه هرینه ی ساخت هر بخش و کل پروژه را طبق فرمول شورای عالی انفورماتیک محاسبه می کند.


ميشه اين فرمول رو بگين !!
ممنون

----------


## Scartage

جالبه. ولی کدوم فرمول ؟! الان قیمت ها بیشتر توافقی هست تا استاندارد شورای عالی

----------


## amin_alexi

> جالبه. ولی کدوم فرمول ؟! الان قیمت ها بیشتر توافقی هست تا استاندارد شورای عالی


درسته قيمت توافقيه ولي بايد براي قيمت دادن قيمت پرت نگيم(نه كم و نه زياد) !
حالا اگه اين فرمول منطقي باشه ميتونه تا حدي ملاك خوبي براي حدود قيمت باشه !

----------


## saleh_fartash

> جالبه. ولی کدوم فرمول ؟! الان قیمت ها بیشتر توافقی هست تا استاندارد شورای عالی


جوابتون رو دوست عزیزمون دادن ولی من کاملترش میکنم:
فرمول توی همین سایت هست و همچنین این رو می تونی گواه بر کار خودت بگیری.

----------


## ariobarzan

ميشه يه كم بيشتر توضيح بديد 
آيا برنامه هزينه هر مرحله را جدا حساب ميكنه و خودمون بايد  آخر كار  دستي  همه رو جمع بزنيم؟

----------


## saleh_fartash

اگر به خودتون زحمت دانلد رو می دادین دیگه نیاز به پرسبدن نبود .
ولیجواب شما اینه که برنامه در هر دو حالت قیمت رو محاسبه می کنه.

----------


## S.Setam VB

سلام. منظور از "تعداد نفر-ساعت" چیه؟

----------


## sepehr.net

اخ جوون این خیلی قیمت رو بالا میده
مبنای تعیین ساعت کار چیه ؟  شاید یه کسی برنامه ایی که 100 ساعت کار میخواد رو میگه 400 ساعت اون موقع چی؟

----------


## saleh_fartash

دوست عزیز این برنامه فقط این رو نشون می ده که زحمت شما چه ارزش اسمی ای -البته از نظر شورا!- داره.

من این برنامه رو برای آغاز بحثی گذاشتم که دوستان تجربیاتشون رو بگن.

----------


## bahman_akbarzadeh

سلام
از بعضي لحاظ برنامه ي جالبي به نظر مياد.
فقط مشكلاتي كه اين وسط مطرحه :

متغير نفر - ساعت ، يه مقدار گنگ به نظر ميرسهرتبه بندي شورا بر چه اساسيه؟اگر پروژه كامل انجام بشه، بايد روي قيمت كل پروژه باشه؟نرخ هر نفر-ساعت رو براي امسال و سال هاي ديگه، از كجا ميتونيم گير بياريم؟اون فلش آبي نرمال ساز، يكم مشمئز كننده عمل ميكنه.  :افسرده: اصلا شوراي عالي انفورماتيك، اغتباري بين شركت هاي بزرگ داره؟  :متفکر: 
فكر ميكنم ديگه فيلدي نمونده كه در موردش چيزي بگم. (فقط يه فلش قرمز رو به بالا كم داره (مدير پروژه پسند))
لطفا در مورد گزينه هاي بالا، توضيحي اجمالي مبذول بفرماييد ...  :لبخند گشاده!: 
با تشكر

----------


## saleh_fartash

> متغير نفر - ساعت ، يه مقدار گنگ به نظر ميرسه


از چه نظر؟



> رتبه بندي شورا بر چه اساسيه؟


من اطلاع دقیقی ندارم اما تا اونجایی که می دونم مدرک اعضای آن شرکت  و سابقه در رتبه تاثیر می گذارد



> اگر پروژه كامل انجام بشه، بايد روي قيمت كل پروژه باشه؟


فکر نمی کنید جواب رو خودتون دادید؟



> اون فلش آبي نرمال ساز، يكم مشمئز كننده عمل ميكنه.


؟!

----------


## hozouri

دوست عزیز اگر میشه مرجعی که فرمول رو در برنامه قرار دادید بگید خیلی ممنون میشم.

----------


## saleh_fartash

در پست اول جواب شما را داده ام.
من فرمول را از صفحه ی اسکن شده ی انفورماتیک که یکی از دوستان مدت ها پیش گذاشته بودند برداشتم.

----------


## mmssoft

> سلام. منظور از "تعداد نفر-ساعت" چیه؟


احتمالا منظورشون تعداد افرادی که برای نرم افزار کار کردن همراه با ساعت کار مفیدشون.

----------


## ahsharif

سلام، 
اگر لطف کنید و بگید فونتش چیه، متشکر می شم.

----------


## ararat

چرا نوشتهارو ذث به شکل علامت سوال نشون میده برنامه...چیکارش کنم؟

----------


## saleh_fartash

در بخش زبان ویندوز خود زبان فارسی را نصب کرده و از فونت بالا استفاده کنید

----------


## golbafan

سلام

اگه ما بخواهیم طبق این برنامه قیمت بدیم که چیزی گیرمون نمیاد!!!

----------


## MohsenTi

اين فقط نقش آگاهي دهنده بر اساس قوانين کشور ماست
براي پول درآوردن بايد از روش هاي ديگري استفاده کرد

----------


## behnam_dr

این برنامه نیست یه ماشین حساب که فقط عمل ضرب رو انجام میده . با این مبالغ که مثلا به عنوان قانون تعریف شده یه برنامه نویس بهتره این شغل رو بذاره کنار .

----------


## hamidinejad

ما رو فيلم كردي يا خودتو اين اسمش برنامه هست كه تا قرون آخرش حساب مي كنه حداقل 1000 تومن رو ميذاشتي كف حسابت

----------


## saleh_fartash

> این برنامه نیست یه ماشین حساب که فقط عمل ضرب رو انجام میده . با این مبالغ که مثلا به عنوان قانون تعریف شده یه برنامه نویس بهتره این شغل رو بذاره کنار .


ماشین حساب هم یک برنامه است
در ضمن من قبلا هم گفتم که این برنامه فقط با استفاده از فرمول هایی که یکی از دوستان اینجا گذاشتن ، محاسله می کند



> ما رو فيلم كردي يا خودتو اين اسمش برنامه هست كه تا قرون آخرش حساب مي كنه حداقل 1000 تومن رو ميذاشتي كف حسابت


........
دوستان هدف من از زدن این تاپیک این نبود که یک برگه را به برنامه تبدیل کنم ، بلکه می خواستم نقطه ی شروعی باشد تا افرادی که قیمت نرافزارشان را در این قسمت می پرسند و به امید خدا وقتی آن را فروختند
بیایند و در اینجا مشخصات برنامه ،مشخصات خریدار و قیمت فروخته شده را بدهند تا مجموعه ای از تجربه ها اینجا جمع شود.
من هرموقع کسی سوالی می پرسد  او را به این بخش راهنمایی میکنم.
اما مثل اینکه تا کنون یا برنامه ی آنها فروش نکرده و یا دوست ندارند اطلاعاتخود را در اختیار دیگران بگذارند و یا....
موفق باشید

----------


## baradar

لطفا توضیح بدین که این برنامه چطور محاسبه قیمت میکنه

----------


## esmartiz_red

دوستان عزیز من هم این برنامه رو دانلود کردم به نظر مرجع مناسبی می یاد
در جواب سوال دوستان رتبه برای شرکت ها بر اساس سال فعالیت ، مدرک تحصیلی مدیران و پرسنل شرکت و تعداد نیرو های متخصص و پروژ ه هایی که تا الان انجام دادن در نظر گرفته می شه اونم توسط شورای عالی انفورماتیک و این رتبه که یکی از دوستان گفتند آیا شرکت های بزرگ هم به اون اهمیت می دن یا نه بله اهمیت میدن چون اگر این رتبه رو نداشته باشن توی مناقصه پروژه ها و یا اصلا پروژ های دولتی رو نمی تونن شرکت کنن چه برسه بدن انجام بدن من یادمه تو اراک واسه استانداری هیچ کدوم از شرکت های نرم افزاریش رتبه بالا نداشتن اتوماسیون اداری استانداری رو از اصفهان اومدن انجام دادن
****
در جئاب اینکه پرسیدن تعداد نفر ساعت
توی انجام پروژه اگر بخواد اصولی بهش نگاه کنید یک پروژه کار یک تیم نرم افزاری هست اما ما بیشتر برنامه نویس ها تو ایران خودمون کار می کنیم
اما روند کار مراحل مختلفی داره و حقوق هر شخص با توجه به تخصص خودش فرق می کنه مثلا کسی که بانک برنامه رو طراحی میکنه حقوقش ساعتی فرق می کنه با برنامه نویس ( حتی برنامه نویس ها هم بر اساس تواناییشون حقوقشون فرق داره) حالا شما باید اینجا در نظر بگیرین که مراحل مختلف انجام پروژه شما چقدر زمان برده و حقوق هر کدان از افراد چقدر می شده وارد می کنید و جواب می گیرید
من که مشگل داشتم تو محاسبه مبلغ پروژه تو یکی از تاپیک ها هم مطرح کردم اما این بر نامه کمکم کرد
قیمت هم همیشه نمی شه من در آوردی باشه باید یک مبنا داشته باشه مثلا شما یه قیمت می دین اما همکار شما یه قیمت دیگه که همین باعث ایجاد مشگل بین شما و مشتریتون می شه همینطور که من بارها این مشگل رو داشتم اما با این فرمول و روند شما می تونید به شمتریتون بگین مبلغ اعلام شده شما چیزی که از طرف دولت مصوب شده
ما ایرانی ها عادت داریم که فقط بازار کار همدیگه رو خراب کنیم پس اگر مرجع باشه اینجور کارا کمتر می شه و کیفیت کار مهمتر می شه
امیدوارم کمک کرده باشم

----------


## sa_ostad

لطفا لینک منبع فرمول رو بزارید.
به نظر مشکوک میاد !

----------


## saleh_fartash

دوستان از این به بعد اگر نرمافزاری را ساختند و آن را فروختند در صورت تمایل به ساخت یک اطلاعات جامع بیان و مشخصات  نرمافزار و قرارداد و مبلغ رو در اینجا بنویسن

----------


## baradar

اگه شما میگین که باید رتبه داشته باشین تا پروژه دولتی بدن و بعد هم میگین که برای رتبه باید
سابقه انجام پروژه داشته باشیم پس ما چطور می تونیم رتبه کسب کنیم

----------


## behnam_dr

> اگه شما میگین که باید رتبه داشته باشین تا پروژه دولتی بدن و بعد هم میگین که برای رتبه باید
> سابقه انجام پروژه داشته باشیم پس ما چطور می تونیم رتبه کسب کنیم


دوست عزیز این موضوع مختص به رشته نرم افزار نیست و موضوع جدیدی هم نیست در تمام پروژه هایی که کارفرما به نوعی دولت است پیمانکاران واجدین شرایط خاص هستند من جمله دارا بودن حداقل گرید یا همون رتبه 5 و سابقه و حسن انجام کار و... برای اطلاعات بیشتر باید به سایت مدیریت برنامه ریزی کشور که در زیر قرار دادم مراجعه کنید .پیروز باشید.

http://www.spac.ir/Portal/Home/

----------


## EleRam

ببخشید خارج از بحث حرف می زنم!
فقط یه چیزی:




> اگه شما میگین که باید رتبه داشته باشین تا پروژه دولتی بدن و بعد هم میگین که برای رتبه باید
> سابقه انجام پروژه داشته باشیم پس ما چطور می تونیم رتبه کسب کنیم


یاد قصه خواستگاری افتادم!. میری خواستگاری می گن کارت چیه؟ میری کار پیدا کنی میگن باید متاهل باشی  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## it4six

با سلام 
 اینکه برنامه با چه زبانی چه پایگاهی و چه تکنولوژی هایی نوشته شده دارای اهمیت زیادی هست مثلا اگه یه برنامه رو با VB  بنویسند با یه برنامه که با C#‎‎ نوشته شده با یه برنامه که با JAVA نوشته شده و.....و یا از پایگاههای MySQL,Oracle,SQL Seerver, JAVA DB,… و یا اینکه یه پروژه قراره کجا استفاده بشه مثل کلاینت یا سرور یا از چه راهکارهایی استفاده می شه مثل RMI یا Client Application یا Mobile تفاوتهای خیلی زیادی داره و اینکه اصلا روش کد نویسی چیه مثلا یه نفر یه جدول ضرب رو توی 4 خط می نویسه و یکی توی 6 خط حالا توی پروژه های بزرگ ببینید چی می شه !!!  چراکه یه ضرب المثل کامپیوتری می گه : هر کسی می تونه یه برنامه بنویسه که کامپیوتر اجرا کنه ولی نکته اینه که برنامه ای ارزش بالاتری داره که با کمترین خطا، و کمترین تعداد خط بتونه نیاز برنامه رو براورده کنه و  قابل فهم ، قابل توسعه با سرعت بالاتری در اینده باشه. و اینکه هر پروژه ای باید سند داشته باشه ، نمی دونم چقدر توی ایران مطرح میشه ولی باید برای هر برنامه یک سند تهیه شود(قبل از نوشتن حتی یک خط کد) که در اون تمام کارهایی که روی پروژه انجام خواهد شد رو ثبت کرده تمام نمودارها و زمانبندی ها و نیازهای پروژه در اون مشخص شده باشه ، تا در اینده توسعه و فهم اون راحت و سریع باشه. 
 من یه نمونه هایی از چیزهایی که باید به عنوان سند پروژه در نظر گرفته بشه رو دارم. البته توی دانشگاههای خارج از کشور یه استاندارده که توی صنعت شون هم لحاظ می شه ولی اینجا فکر نمی کنم حتی به این مطالبی که من گفتم اهمیت داده بشه چرا که فقط سابقه مطرح است، نه برتری فکر و اگه حتی بتونی برتری خودت رو به یک شرکت ثابت کنی فرد سومی هست که احساس می کنه اگه تو باشی شغلش در خطره پس کنارت زده و هزاران راه بر سر سنگ تون می اندازه.
 ولی اخرش من نفهمیدم که توی برنامه شما تعداد ساعت مهمه یا تعداد روز یا تعداد شخص یا تعداد هر شخص بر ساعت 
 اصلا تعداد شخص در چند ساعت، یعنی هر تعداد نفری که هست باشه در ساعت اصلا مهم نیست که هر نفر چند ساعت  کارکرده؟
 مثلا استاندارد ساعت در روز مهم نیست اگه یه نفر 2 ساعت در روز کار کنه با یه نفر که 20 ساعت کار کنه تفاوتی نداره یا اینکه اگه یه نفر توی 2 ساعت 20 درصد پروژه رو تموم کنه با کسی که توی 10 ساعت همون 20 درصد رو تموم می کنه هیچ فرقی نیست ، شاید این نکات توی انفورماتیک هم خیلی جدی نباشه که اصلا کدام شخص مبنا قرار بگیره اونکه 2 ساعته کار میکنه یا اونکه 10 ساعته ...جسارت به پروژه ی شما نباشه ها .....
 شما مبنا رو رد کن بیاد تا کسای دیگه هم نمونه هاشون رو ارائه کنند...
 البته ممکنه که انفورماتیک اهمیتی به این مباحث نده و اصلا به گوشش هم نرسیده باشه یا شما تمام فرمول ها رو در نظر نگرفته باشید.
 امیدوارم که با این صحبتها موجب ازار کسی نشده باشم.
  ولی خوشحال میشم ببینم اینجا قیمت چه جوریاست ؟

----------


## saleh_fartash

> من یه نمونه هایی از چیزهایی که باید به عنوان سند پروژه در نظر گرفته بشه رو دارم. البته توی دانشگاههای خارج از کشور یه استاندارده که توی صنعت شون هم لحاظ می شه ولی اینجا فکر نمی کنم


اگر منظورت از اینجا ،این تاپیک باشه باید بگم:من این تاپیک رو به این قصد نزدم که روش شورا رو معرفی کنم،بلکه بهانه ای باشه که دوستان اینجا بیان و از اونا دعوت کنم مشخصات و قیمت نرمافزارهاشون رو بذارن.چون من هم هم برای این روش ها ارزش انچنانی قائل نیستم و فقط اینها می توانند برای دهن پر کردن استفاده بشند.
راستی بسیار خوشحال می شم اگر نمونه هایی از سند ها پروژه ها رو ببینم.

----------


## it4six

من که نفهمیدم شما برای روشها  ارزش قائل نیستید یا اینکه خوشحال میشید روشها رو ببینید؟؟؟
ولی منظور از اینجا کشور مون هستش ....

----------


## it4six

سعی کردم یه اطلاعات مختصری توی این فایل بگنجانم اگه خواستین یه نگاهی بندازید 
ممکنه مفید باشه، مطمئن نیستم که حتی شرکتهای برنامه نویسی هم خیلی این رو جدی بگیرند .
امید وارم که باعث رشد یکدیگر شویم نه افت .
سعی کنید موفق باشید......

----------


## saleh_fartash

دوست عزیز متشکرم،من حتما مطالعه می کنم،ولی اگر منظورتون از ارزش،نوع ارزیابی شوراست،من اصلا اون رو ارزش نمی دونم.ولی چیزی که شمامی گید خیلی عاقلانه تره تا حدی که یک ارزش حساب بشه ومن هم خوشحال می شک با روش شرکت های بزرگ آشنا بشم.
متشکرم

----------


## esmartiz_red

دوست عزیز شما یه جوری کفتین منبع من گفتم چی می خواین بذارین
تا اونجا که من می دونم توایران هم این جور کارا انجام می شه البته تو تیم های نرم افزاری نه کار های شخصی
حالا من نمی دونم شما از کجا هستی که می گی اینجا اینجا
در ضمن مثل اینکه شما بچه های برنامه نویس ایرانی رو دسته کم گرفتی 
این فایل که شما دادی دقیقا می شه فایل قرارداد که با مشتری بسته می شه و نیازهای کار مشتری رو و مراحل قرارداد رو توش می زارن
البته کار قشنگی کردین اما منظور من از این حرفا اینه که ما هم تو ایران اینقدر عقب مونده نیستیم که واسه کارمون document تهیه نکنیم
کار تیمی تو ایران هم داره جا می افته  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## mohammad.sakhidel

این برنامه از چه فونتی استفاده می کنه؟ چون وقتی اجراش می کنم نوشته هارو درست نشون نمیده. علامت سوال میذاره.

----------


## kamyar59

سلام آقای صالح
لطفا در این زمینه راهنمایی کنید:
من مجموعه ای از عکس، فیلم و صوت با نرم افزار مولتی مدیا بیلدر ساخته ام.
حدود 300 فایل متنی ورد دارم که می خواهم به عنوان یک کتابخانه به آن اضافه کنم، که قابلیت سرچ کلی و سرچ پیشرفته و تمامی امکانات را داشته باشد از جمله غیر قابل کپی کردن متنها در هر شرایطی.
سپاسگزار می شوم مرا راهنمایی کنید در صورت اینکه خودتان این برنامه را برایم تهیه کنید هزینه آن را می پردازم.

----------


## hamzehsh

سلام
استاد اين روش محاسبه اش به چه نحوي انجام شده است؟

----------


## aftab_mahtab

لطفا بفرماييد ما از كجا ميتونيم فرمول جديد امسال رو تهيه بكنيم و اگر در اختيار داريد ، لطفا اينجا آپلود كنيد . با تشكر از شما

----------

